# will the cruze do a burnout?



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

for some reason i think its a safety feature or the 1.8 is that gutless when i try to launch or do a burnout it wont let me past 2 grand and in auto it takes offffff reallly slow it acts like you didn't push on the pedal till around 3 grand, then in Manuel last night on my way home i was at a stop sign and i turned traction off and i dropped her in Manuel mode and it took off like a rhino but i ask is the 1.8 have a safety on it cause i know when in park you cant rev past 4 grand


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

Are you really interested in doing a burnout? Grow up!


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Are you seriously trying to destroy your car?

Everything you are describing is causing extreme stress on your transmission that is undue. Seriously, the reason why when you try to do a transmission drop the rpms drop dramatically its because the car is trying to protect itself from your behavior. 

The best although still not great for the car way to torque brake. Hold down the traction control button until stabiltrack is disabled hold your left foot on the brake and hit the gas until the car revs up to what it allows and release the brake. This is still not something you want to do on a regular basis but its not an express ticket to a transmission failure like you are talking about. 

from How to Do a Burnout - wikiHow



> *Never*!!! try to "Pop" the transmission in an automatic car! By revving the engine in neutral and jamming it into gear your transmission box.
> You can easily destroy or seriously damage a car by doing any of these things.


and if you absolutely insist on doing asshattery get some old oil 

Burnout In A 1987 Chevy Celebrity W/ 4qt Of Oil On The Tires


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> then in Manuel last night on my way home i was at a stop sign and i turned traction off and i dropped her in Manuel mode and it took off like a rhino but i ask is the 1.8 have a safety on it cause i know when in park you cant rev past 4 grand


Sweet memories! Burnouts! Child like I know, but I am child like.

If you want to do burnouts, I have read that some of the aftermarket radios from will "smoke" or burnout after 6 months. I had an Audi that used to smoke it's wiring for no reason.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

elwood58 said:


> Are you really interested in doing a burnout? Grow up!


hehehehehe


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

My Cruze will do a burnout...


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I hear it's easy to do with 200ft/lb


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...while it's a valid question, let's give the guy some valid answers.

..."yes," it *can* be done (but, "why?"); and, "no," we're not aware of any "speed limiting" functions built into the car...other than the "smart" rev-limiting function.

...also, since most people have the 1.4LT, their experiences and answers probably won't apply to your 1.8L and your questions.

...and, what does your local dealership service manager tell you? Have you tried asking him about this?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...while it's a valid question, let's give the guy some valid answers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...and, what does your local dealership service manager tell you? Have you tried asking him about this?


haha i dont talk to my dealer regularly ill only go there if my car breaks i dont go if omg the car makes a noise when you turn if the motor is knocking or it wont turn ill take it in


----------



## fenix (Mar 30, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> for some reason i think its a safety feature or the 1.8 is that gutless when i try to launch or do a burnout it wont let me past 2 grand and in auto it takes offffff reallly slow it acts like you didn't push on the pedal till around 3 grand, then in Manuel last night on my way home i was at a stop sign and i turned traction off and i dropped her in Manuel mode and it took off like a rhino but i ask is the 1.8 have a safety on it cause i know when in park you cant rev past 4 grand


wow i was thinking the same thing but since its also my fiancees car i decided not to even try


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Your 1.8 will do a burn out. A Prius will do a hella burnout. A 3 cylinder Geo Metro will do a burn out. The question is... Should you? Also sounds like traction control. 


And GfxDave99.....


----------



## wesg631 (Mar 29, 2011)

If had a standard trans you could do it, also idk if the auto has the ability to turn off traction


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

wesg631 said:


> If had a standard trans you could do it, also idk if the auto has the ability to turn off traction


They all do, hit it once for traction control off or with it on hold it for about 10 seconds and both traction and stabilitrack turn off


----------



## wesg631 (Mar 29, 2011)

Ok well then it should do a burn out I know mine will even though I haven't tried it seeing as how I'm going to treat this car right


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

Haha.. I used to do burnouts.. not with the Cruze, back in my earlier years. Thought it was great fun until the first time I had to invest in tires.


----------



## fenix (Mar 30, 2011)

luv2cruze said:


> Haha.. I used to do burnouts.. not with the Cruze, back in my earlier years. Thought it was great fun until the first time I had to invest in tires.


thats why you wait till you are on the way to get new tires and you roast them off


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

Well, there was also that time I blew the tranny in my mom's '95 Monte Carlo Z34.


----------



## JoeCruze (Feb 24, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> haha i dont talk to my dealer regularly ill only go there if my car breaks i dont go if omg the car makes a noise when you turn if the motor is knocking or it wont turn ill take it in


Doing burnouts, you'll be there sooner than later.


----------



## wesg631 (Mar 29, 2011)

JoeCruze said:


> Doing burnouts, you'll be there sooner than later.



X2 and warrenty doesn't cover abuse


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

I am getting Cruze _Forum_ burnout


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

wesg631 said:


> X2 and warrenty doesn't cover abuse


Yup and if foul play is found, the warranty can be voided on any and all components related to the original cause. 

Same deal with aftermarket parts. If they can prove that any failure you are trying to claim under warranty was caused as a result of any non-OEM part, they can void the warranty on any supporting component.


----------



## wesg631 (Mar 29, 2011)

SilverCruzer said:


> I am getting Cruze _Forum_ burnout


Wait until there are 2 or more intakes available or cat-backs then its going to be a million which is better. Been there done that on cobaltss.net. We should have a sticky for when aftermarket upgrades for the 1.8l and the 1.4l, with links to the places so it will cut down on the millions of new what's better threads and what does it sound like or look like.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

buy a beater if you wanna do burnouts..NOT A CRUZE DUDE CUMON


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

....


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

LOL there have been some great comments here.

I used to Drag Race my GMC Sonoma before I got married in my prior life....you might be awfully surprised what a vehicle can and cannot do straight from the factory!!

If it makes you happy to race around and do burnouts etc....I say go for it and yes the car will be able to do it as the others have given tips on how to go about it.

Happy Cruzing


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

itsbmw said:


> turn off TC/Stabilitrack and ask again, I got a nice one going friday night on woodward , it was for all the people in the tuner parking lot because they had never seen a cruze before and asked me to do it


If you're out on Woodward often in the summer i'm sure i'll see you out there!


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

...


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

theres a safety in the tranny cause i turned stabitrack off and was on a dirt road got them to break loose then tryed to put my foot on the brake just a little and it stopped i know the car will break them loose i do it around corners to get in front of car(coming off a side street getting into traffic) im pretty happy with cruze horsepower i just gotta keep reminding myself its not a racer if i wanted a racer should buy an older chevy a drop a 355 in it


----------



## fenix (Mar 30, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> theres a safety in the tranny cause i turned stabitrack off and was on a dirt road got them to break loose then tryed to put my foot on the brake just a little and it stopped i know the car will break them loose i do it around corners to get in front of car(coming off a side street getting into traffic) im pretty happy with cruze horsepower i just gotta keep reminding myself its not a racer if i wanted a racer should buy an older chevy a drop a 355 in it


which is what im doin once i get some money and reluctantly handing the cruze to my wife


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Why get an old Chevy when you could get a new Mustang 302 and reach 10's with very little money. And still get 30+ MPG. =P


----------



## wesg631 (Mar 29, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> Why get an old Chevy when you could get a new Mustang 302 and reach 10's with very little money. And still get 30+ MPG. =P


I see your point but there's nothing like a classic muscle car or just classic car. After I pay the cruze off, the mustang is high on my list


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

wesg631 said:


> I see your point but there's nothing like a classic muscle car or just classic car. After I pay the cruze off, the mustang is high on my list


I agree. I still wanna do a Olds 442 with a built 496. Ford just made it so easy to have a fast car with their new Stang.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> Why get an old Chevy when you could get a new Mustang 302 and reach 10's with very little money. And still get 30+ MPG. =P


why cause i really dislike fords alot but if the price is good i would not pass one up


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

gfxdave99 said:


> They all do, hit it once for traction control off or with it on hold it for about 10 seconds and both traction and stabilitrack turn off


That is what u do with our modern cars. 
Rear wheel drive and a v8 or a supercharged v6 will definitley do a burnout. Been there; done that.


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

Can't afford current gas prices (hanging around 3.75 us dollars a gal for reg.) Can't afford "routine maintinence" like brakes / tires / bushings, let alone tranny / mechanical abuse fees! Burnouts in this age are about as painfull as having to put high octane in a high compression Vette engine...(which by the way even has launch controll even on it's manual boxes) .


----------

